# Canon 7DII - Did you preorder?



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Time to see if folks put their money where there mouth is... or not. Just for fun, no trolling please.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 15, 2014)

I never preorder. Those who gets a boner for everything new, and have an abundance of money can take the penalty of the higher prices in the beginning. If I buy something I wait until the price level settles.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes, pre-order is placed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2014)

For all that the 7DII is shaping up to be a mini-1D X, I'm just going to stick with my full-sized 1D X.


----------



## Pancho (Sep 15, 2014)

As soon as it will be referenced in my French dealer, I will pre-order it...


----------



## wfmiller (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep, pre-ordered!!


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks at the replies above and I feel soft-ish...


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 15, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> For all that the 7DII is shaping up to be a mini-1D X, I'm just going to stick with my full-sized 1D X.



+1...until X II


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For all that the 7DII is shaping up to be a mini-1D X, I'm just going to stick with my full-sized 1D X.
> ...



+1


----------



## TrabimanUK (Sep 15, 2014)

Can't preorder yet as it's not available on any sites in the UK (no, not even Amazon). So much for being 6-8 hours ahead of America. Looks like you're days ahead in terms of Canon's priorities


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 15, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> Can't preorder yet as it's not available on any sites in the UK (no, not even Amazon). So much for being 6-8 hours ahead of America. Looks like you're days ahead in terms of Canon's priorities


yes it is. Park Cameras have been offering pre orders sinch the announcement, as have WEX.


----------



## FEBS (Sep 15, 2014)

YES, even that in Belgium there is still a Non Disclosure active today. 

Just send confirmation to my dealer to pre-order this camera. I will use this 7D2 together with my 5D3 and 1Dx. I think this might be a great trio. One on tripod and 2 on blackrapid double strap.

Think the 7D2 with lenses like the 70-200 2.8 mkII or the 300 2.8 mkII might be a great combination for all kind of actions.


----------



## westr70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yep.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 15, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> Looks at the replies above and I feel soft-ish...



Don't! I feel exactly the same about preorders... I'll wait until the (very good) price has fallen and until the first serious test are out!


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 15, 2014)

Weighing in on it. Would like to see some image/noise comparisons, but looks like a solid body and I think overall improved over the 7D. Would have liked a bigger sensor, but at the same time if the buffer stats hold up, the camera seems insane in what it can capture in burst mode, even for raw.

I probably won't pre-order - but pick up up for when the Holiday sales start


----------



## siegsAR (Sep 15, 2014)

Nope; nor planning in the future, timing and all that's why.. A very solid body though, specs-wise.

I already have the 70D and the next body I'm gonna have will be a fullframe; by then the 70D will either go or retained as my *crop*up.


----------



## Runner (Sep 15, 2014)

Even as a Nikon guy, I'm close to pre-ordering.
It's a revelation to see a new "focused" product - dedicated to high speed, great AF, pro body.
Have been waiting for this kind of camera, but Nikon keeps releasing "balanced", slow-ish, new models, most of them reaching too much downwards to the consumer level.


----------



## sanj (Sep 15, 2014)

Not yet, but I may.


----------



## hd02fatboy (Sep 15, 2014)

Not yet, checking Canons website shows availability not for another two months, around Nov 17th. 
For me, football season will be about over which would be my primary use of the camera. This gives me some time to review the legit end user reviews when they start appearing.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 15, 2014)

No. I may buy one down the road, but I see no need to pre-order.


----------



## CanonOregon (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes I did a couple of weeks ago with a small somewhat local retailer (none left in my part of the Willamette Valley, sadly enough) knowing the price will be the same no matter where you order for some time to come. My current 7d was purchased 4 years and 350 days ago so time for an upgrade. I'm not in the 'full frame' market, wallet-wise, at this point, maybe pick up a 5d MkIII later on, used, for landscape but birding is my main focus and this one should do just fine. (Actual pre-order may not be available yet, but with my local retailer I'm high on his list.)


----------



## jthomson (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm waiting to see how the noise at 1600 ISO compares to the 70D. If it really is a new and improved sensor with respect to noise then I'm in.


----------



## icassell (Sep 15, 2014)

I pre-ordered mine. I just wish they hadn't waited so long to release it. It would have been nice to have it for my Galapagos trip on Oct. 30. As I recall, the 7D maintained its list price for quite some time after release with no sale prices available (I bought it when it first came out but was nervous that I would see a price drop/sale).


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 15, 2014)

If I have enough cash to do it before the camera comes out I will pre-order.


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 15, 2014)

icassell said:


> I pre-ordered mine. I just wish they hadn't waited so long to release it. It would have been nice to have it for my Galapagos trip on Oct. 30. As I recall, the 7D maintained its list price for quite some time after release with no sale prices available (I bought it when it first came out but was nervous that I would see a price drop/sale).



With the original, it was released 1st Sept 2009 and I bought mine at the Canon Expo in London on 27th Oct 2009 at a decent discount but a couple of weeks later, prices dropped again. It was ages before 70D prices started dropping in UK though so I hope that doesn't happen with the 7D as I want one to go with my 1Dx.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Sep 15, 2014)

It is a respectable upgrade considering the price point. Puts my old 7D to shame. Preorder placed as soon as it was posted to the site.


----------



## Robnormanphoto (Sep 15, 2014)

Had all intentions to pre-order but the Nov 17th date is a killer for me. I have a figure skating competition to photograph on Nov 7th & 8th and was wanting to have it by then. Because of this I will wait since the next competition is not till the middle of January 2015. Canon could take some lead from Apple and have a product ready to purchase right after it is launched. People hate waiting these days. Just purchased three new iPhone 6's so this delay is not a terrible thing.


----------



## tphillips63 (Sep 15, 2014)

I will wait until it has review on ISO performance. Otherwise I like the fact that the layout is basically the same as the 5D mkIII. That to me makes it a lot more appealing. The only other issue is the wait on availability. Many others have said same thing, sport and activity season is now.
Bottom line for me is I will probably get it once it is available but not preorder it.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I never preorder. I wait until prices settle and then purchase. Doing so I have saved lots of money.
I am still fine with my 5D3 because I am not shooting sports or birding now.
For landscape and portraiture the 5D3 rocks.


----------



## Lenscracker (Sep 15, 2014)

I read the new specs at 10:00 A.M. this morning, 9/15/14. I preordered immediately. The new 7D2 body seems to be exactly like my 5D3 body. This will prevent my fumbling and groping around in those few times where the 7D2 is the better choice of camera bodies to use.


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Time to see if folks put their money where there mouth is... or not. Just for fun, no trolling please.



Dear Friend Mr. Canon1.
One of my Dear friend , Japanese friend, who work at Canon Co.----Many years ago, He told me that, For the Electronic and Optical Products of Most Companies ( Special Made in Japan)---Never buy the first batch of the new products---Wait another 4 Months= for the second batch from the MFG., After People use the first Batch and Report the Error/ Mistake that company did, And The Second Batch, The Company will have a chance to correct/ Improve, to fix their Mistake.
Yes, I do like this in every times that I buy new cameras or new Lenses.
Have a great Work week.
Surapon


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Time to see if folks put their money where there mouth is... or not. Just for fun, no trolling please.
> ...



This is smart thinking... However, I will mention that Canon has an excellent track record of standing behind their their products.


----------



## Oneand0 (Sep 15, 2014)

I read the specs and saw the video, and immediately pre-ordered. I have been going on landscape photography trips without a backup camera to my 6D. Since it is not my primary camera, I don't mind if I have to wait for updates and patches to fix bugs. I have shot with original 7D for landscape for 2 years before my 6D, and had wonderful results. So this is perfect for backup and primary wildlife out in the field.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 15, 2014)

No pre order here. No post order either, unless the price drops to 1K in the next 6 months or so, in which case I might think about it. There simply isn't anything particularly compelling over my old T3i in this new version of the 7D, so I will wait for something that is.

Such a shame, since I had such high hopes for this camera, but it is not to be


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Tugela said:


> No pre order here. No post order either, unless the price drops to 1K in the next 6 months or so, in which case I might think about it. There simply isn't anything particularly compelling over my old T3i in this new version of the 7D, so I will wait for something that is.
> 
> Such a shame, since I had such high hopes for this camera, but it is not to be



Autofocus. If I had to choose one feature that would be compelling enough to upgrade... unless you are shooting static subjects primarily.


----------



## surapon (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon EOS 7D MK II Field Review of THE APS-C DSLR KING .

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22765.msg439617#new

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Tugela (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > No pre order here. No post order either, unless the price drops to 1K in the next 6 months or so, in which case I might think about it. There simply isn't anything particularly compelling over my old T3i in this new version of the 7D, so I will wait for something that is.
> ...



Compared to a 70D? Most subjects I shoot are not moving rapidly, so the autofocus on the T3i is fine, plus I doubt there is going to be a significant improvement in IQ.

The main improvement I would like to see is video of sufficient quality that it can replace the options I currently use, so that I would only need one camera in most situations instead of two separate systems. While the 70D has the basic tools for that (such as a touch screen), the video it produces is substandard. We will have to wait and see what the video from the 7D2 looks like, but based on earlier Canon DSLR/P&S offerings as well as the published video specs for the 7D2 I wouldn't hold my breath. And in any case, without a touch screen the utility of the camera in video mode is going to be diminished. The way I see it the 7D2 has taken a small step forward with one leg, and a step backwards with the other, and that is not a promising start.


----------



## RodS57 (Sep 15, 2014)

Pre-ordered for the moment but subject to change. The site I ordered indicated the displayed price is not firm. Will see what happens. I expect availability to be a little better than what is quoted at this time. At least I am hoping.

Rod


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Tugela said:


> Canon1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tugela said:
> ...



Not sure about the 70D autofocus. But based on the type of shooting it sounds like you do a hyped up AF system is not a priority. I shoot wildlife, BIF, etc... and my T3i doesn't hold a candle to my 5D3 AF... nor should it. The 70D is selling for a really great price right now and many people really love it. Might be a better value for your money than the 7D2, but how much of an upgrade it is over the T3i is not something I can comment on. Maybe someone on here can give some first hand experience.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I pre-ordered. Got my order in about 30 min after canon price watch emailed me. Hope they ship before the "rumored" mid november timeframe.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

Interestingly enough, my local camera store is still trying to sell the 7D (body only) for $1500.... That seems like an exercise in futility....


----------



## dderer (Sep 16, 2014)

It's now Amazon's best seller !
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/electronics/3017941/ref=sr_bs_1


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Sep 16, 2014)

I completely ignorder.


----------



## bigbadhenry (Sep 16, 2014)

DominoDude said:


> I never preorder. Those who gets a boner for everything new, and have an abundance of money can take the penalty of the higher prices in the beginning. If I buy something I wait until the price level settles.



+1


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 18, 2014)

Ok, I pre-ordered via Canon Canada, being bitten by the Canon Price Watch bug again :'(
They have an excellent deal, FYI- a 7DII plus 24-70 f/4 IS comes up to US$ 2100.


----------



## simongking (Sep 18, 2014)

I pre-orderd. Wanted to see what this was like before taking the 1DX plunge as a part time free lancer that would have been a major commitment and expense. For me the 7D2 ticks all of the boxes and has good enough IQ for what I need so I see some on here saying they will wait to save money but I have pre-ordered to save money. This camera will be earning me money as soon as I get it.


----------



## Canon1 (Sep 18, 2014)

simongking said:


> I pre-orderd. Wanted to see what this was like before taking the 1DX plunge as a part time free lancer that would have been a major commitment and expense. For me the 7D2 ticks all of the boxes and has good enough IQ for what I need so I see some on here saying they will wait to save money but I have pre-ordered to save money. This camera will be earning me money as soon as I get it.



I was an early adopter of the 5D3 (bought two) and feel the same as you. While I don't make any income from photography anymore, the amount of enjoyment I got out of these cameras over the course of the year it took for prices to come down was well worth the expense of buying soon after release. The savings on the 7DII will be even less once the price goes down. I would be surprised if you could save $200 within the first year of buying. Is $200 worth the wait? Not to me.


----------



## garyknrd (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't make any money at it either. This will be the first new body I will go after. I personally could care less about the 1Dx or the 5D III. Unfortunately, the dealer here has never heard of the 7D II and Canon web site here is still pushing the 7D? I may have to buy from another country and have it shipped in. Not sure yet.. But, I will definitely get one as soon as it is available. 

Just for grins I took my 7D out yesterday after I heard the news. Sweet camera, and with improved AF.... I am thinking perfect for me...

http://flickr.com/photos/avianphotos
http://www.birdsthatfart.com


----------



## Ruined (Sep 18, 2014)

I definitely plan to pick up a 7DII in time, but I'd rather others be the guinea pigs early adopters in case there are any bugs, and if you wait ~6 months you can generally save a few hundred or even more on Canon refurb sales.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

I already blew my budget for 3+ 7DIIs on a 1D X, so I think I'm set. If this was a few years back, I'd snag this and the Tamron or Sigma 150-600 and be all set for some great wildlife shooting. This is a great time for action photographers!


----------



## Ruined (Sep 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I already blew my budget for 3+ 7DIIs on a 1D X, so I think I'm set. If this was a few years back, I'd snag this and the Tamron or Sigma 150-600 and be all set for some great wildlife shooting. This is a great time for action photographers!



Or, you could sell the 5DIII, get the 7DII and bank the rest


----------



## justsomedude (Sep 18, 2014)

YES I preordered.

I think the 6D, 5D3 and 7D2 make a solid arsenal.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

Ruined said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I already blew my budget for 3+ 7DIIs on a 1D X, so I think I'm set. If this was a few years back, I'd snag this and the Tamron or Sigma 150-600 and be all set for some great wildlife shooting. This is a great time for action photographers!
> ...


Don't think I haven't thought of that already! I really like shooting wide, esp. with the new 16-35 f/4 IS, so I think I'll pass for now.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Ah okay, I thought you liked to do a lot of tele stuff also. The 1DX and 7DII would be an epic combo, best full frame paired with the cream of the crop!  Not that 1DX and 5DIII is bad, but the 7DII will give you reach that 5DIII can only dream of! Unless you need two full frame bodies at the same time (i.e. for backup purposes on paid gigs which I empathize with or if you frequently need two FF sensors for other reasons) personally I would get that 5DIII on the market ASAP 

Plus, I could see 5DIII easily being replaced next year, it is getting a bit long in the tooth. You could still get good money for it now.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 18, 2014)

No, I will wait for reviews and the ability to try one in a store first, I think. 

Also, the initial batches usually have bugs/initial issues that need to be ironed out first, especially with a camera this advanced. However, at the same time, I desire one sooner rather than later because of upcoming events...

The 7D2 and the 5D3 would complement each other extremely well as a combo...glad Canon thought ahead here.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 18, 2014)

Act444 said:


> Also, the initial batches usually have bugs/initial issues that need to be ironed out first, especially with a camera this advanced.



Much better to let other people be the gamma testers.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 18, 2014)

I found the cash so I have pre ordered. Now I want time to fly quite rapidly thank you. ;D


----------



## EOS rebel (Sep 18, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Ok, I pre-ordered via Canon Canada, being bitten by the Canon Price Watch bug again :'(
> They have an excellent deal, FYI- a 7DII plus 24-70 f/4 IS comes up to US$ 2100.



Was originally thinking of waiting for the reviews to come in and get later on since it's too late for my upcoming vacation and I have no other urgent need for it. However, I then saw that deal too and it's too good to pass up. So I will definitely be pre-ordering.

Then I'll have to decide whether to keep my 24-105 or the 24-70 and sell the other... ;D


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm interested, but waiting on some real world feedback. If things look good, then I'll be in the second wave of people to make a purchase. Surapon gave some valuable advice which I will follow.

BTW, from the pictures that I can see, the noise level looks great at iso 3200. I have not seen any full size images though. Has canon posted any sample RAW pictures that are downloadable?


----------



## canonistic (Sep 18, 2014)

yes, but with the hope that it actually becomes available before november 28.
i want it for college football which will be mostly over by that date.
if it comes earlier GREAT!
if it doesn't i may cancel, let others test and report, then order next fall if i'm still interested.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

Ruined said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...


I do shoot a lot of long lens stuff and I could see the 1D X being a low light beast that I switch out for the 7DII when the light improves (as I did with the 5DII), but I really like FF and ended up selling the 7D when I bought the 5DIII as I preferred it a whole lot over the 7D.

I do need to have two FF bodies for my commercial work (mostly real estate / product / art repro) as a back up crop body probably wouldn't work for me. OTOH, I have been using my 1D X so much lately that I've actually considered selling the 5DIII and buying a SL1 (+10-22 probably) as a small backup, though. Really.


----------



## justsomedude (Sep 18, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I'm interested, but waiting on some real world feedback. If things look good, then I'll be in the second wave of people to make a purchase. Surapon gave some valuable advice which I will follow.
> 
> BTW, from the pictures that I can see, the noise level looks great at iso 3200. I have not seen any full size images though. Has canon posted any sample RAW pictures that are downloadable?



I haven't seen any RAW files yet, but you can get 1920 size JPEGs from here...

http://mattgranger.com/7d2

We should see RAW files when they get their product pages online which, hopefully, should be soon.


----------



## wsmith96 (Sep 18, 2014)

justsomedude said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested, but waiting on some real world feedback. If things look good, then I'll be in the second wave of people to make a purchase. Surapon gave some valuable advice which I will follow.
> ...



To me they look pretty good up to ISO 6400. It would have been nice to have the ISO 3200 in focus.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 18, 2014)

justsomedude said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm interested, but waiting on some real world feedback. If things look good, then I'll be in the second wave of people to make a purchase. Surapon gave some valuable advice which I will follow.
> ...



Product page is up on Canon's USA site but since they have not updated DPP I doubt we will see any RAWs from Canon.


----------



## Phil L (Sep 18, 2014)

I put in my pre order on 9/15 at 8:50am right after I got the email from B&H in NYC indicating they had begun accepting them.
Looks like I just might have to break down and sell the Harley this time. 
Oh well, I also wanted to buy a newTV as well so...


----------



## jasonsim (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, I pre-orders on Sep. 15th at 11:30 with BH. Hope to get on the list of the first shipment available. Need this for a trip Nov. 7th - 10th. If not, might need to delay my trip one week.

Really looking forward to testing this baby out. I sold my 1Dx last month and replaced it with a 5D III + 7D II combo.

-Jason


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 18, 2014)

Arrived at Photokina today and played with the 7D MKII.
First thing to say is its so much like the first camera in the hands youll hardly notice the difference, so for up graders its an easy move. The menus are slightly changed to reflected the additions and metering & focusing options. The lever surrounding the toggle switch is the big difference but is easy to use and navigate the options once in.
Tomorrow I will take some shots with it but now Ive played with it Canon have been sensitive to existing 7d users and it really is a cropped 1dx which really is no bad thing. 

Judging by the crowds and time people spent with the camera its a winner I just hope the IQ is the icing on the cake.

Not as many people looking at the Nikon D750.


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 18, 2014)

As good as it is, I'm never going back to APS-C again.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Sep 19, 2014)

jasonsim said:


> Yes, I pre-orders on Sep. 15th at 11:30 with BH. Hope to get on the list of the first shipment available. Need this for a trip Nov. 7th - 10th. If not, might need to delay my trip one week.
> 
> Really looking forward to testing this baby out. I sold my 1Dx last month and replaced it with a 5D III + 7D II combo.
> 
> -Jason



It's release date is November 28th, checked Amazon so on Black Friday I will be outside B&H.


----------



## pk (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes. My top priority for the 7DII is improved AF accuracy/consistency. For my purposes, that has been the primary area of weakness with my 7D.


----------



## Runnerguy (Sep 19, 2014)

Preordered mine on the 15th plus the grip


----------



## Invertalon (Sep 19, 2014)

Not yet...

I am going to wait until Nov/Dec to buy it for a few reasons.

#1 - My Discovercard starts to offer 5% cashback around the Holidays

#2 - The "street price" of the body should discount it even more.

#3 - Having the body in October won't help me much.. My shooting "season" ends around then... So no rush for me until Spring.


----------



## Phil L (Sep 19, 2014)

Invertalon said:


> Not yet...
> 
> I am going to wait until Nov/Dec to buy it for a few reasons.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's supposed to be out until late Nov. so you have to wait until then anyway.

Plus, I don't know about your #2 reason, if I remember correctly, the original 7D held it's $1,699 price point for quite a while.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone from the US ordered from Canada?


----------



## JMZawodny (Sep 19, 2014)

I have lots of Canon glass, an aging 5D Mk II, and a desperate need for 10 fps. I end up cropping and downsizing my photos for use on the web, so the 1.6x APS-C factor makes all of my expensive glass all that more valuable. It was a no-brainer for me.


----------



## tcmatthews (Sep 19, 2014)

Canon usually has enough cameras on had that pre-order is not realty necessary. I am gong to buy the Tamron 150-600 first. I also need a full frame wide angle lens then I will think about a new crop camera.

I wil rent a 7D II and a 70D before I make a decision. I really miss the articulating display of the 60D every time I use my 6D. 

The 7D II looks like a real good camera. I want to see the 7D II ISO performance and how it performs against a 70D. 

I would have liked to have see: 

WiFi for remote control
Articulating screen
A change away from CF to CFast or XQD
4K video

Not that I care for 4K video but I think Canon should stay current. It always seems that Canon Cameras are released a year late to me. I do not have CF cards and do not want to buy them for a camera when the next gen will likely replace them with something faster. 

CF is nearly legacy we should prepare to move on to a serial bus.


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 19, 2014)

Sounds like a great update to my 60D. I am holding off till I see some in-depth reviews. 

I searched through the on-line info and could not confirm the ability to micro adjust lenses. The 7D has that ability, the promo material says in-camera lens distortion corrections are possible, but that is all. 

Hopefully I missed the info or Canon just did not say anything about it.
This would seem to be a major feature to delete.

For a wildlife shooter, the 7DII combined with the new Sigma 150-600mm could be an affordable dream come true.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 19, 2014)

I have indeed  By a few retailers actually.

Emails sent back and forth, has actually got them committing to lower prices than their pre-order offer stated.

Wish I had reliable pals in the good 'ol US of A to send me things like CF cards at your prices


----------



## centuaryseries (Sep 20, 2014)

Enough information now available for me to feel confident to preordered, which I did
yesterday 18th. Sep. after I saw this posted by Harve - http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22853.0

Direct link to the special order PDF-

http://www.adencamera.com/storeflyer/AdenCamera_7DMKII_Promo.pdf

Canon 7D Mk.II $1899Can
24-70mm F.4 L IS USM $1319Can
Includes this package $228Can
7D Mk.II branded Jacket
7D Mk.II branded tablet or smart phone skin
Canon Hansa (non working) model camera
Total value $3446Can
Actual cost $2299.99Can
Savings $1148Can

24-70mm F.4 L IS USM is selling for over $900 US on evil-Bay
so when lens is sold my total cost for the camera and extra s in
the package will be around $1300 Can. Now thats what I call a 
very sweet deal!


----------



## ashley (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, pre-ordered with www.jigsaw24.com at £1,475 (inc VAT)

Very good company, have used them for buying my Apple Mac bits in the past and have always had good service from them. I don't know how long this price will stay on their website for, my quote stated it was valid until the 29th Sept

http://www.jigsaw24.com/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii-20.2mp-aps-c-dslr---body-only/dslrs/-/fcp-product/23232

Ashley


----------



## Nethawk (Sep 26, 2014)

Canon Canada retailers are bundling this also with 24-70mm L f/4. I'm hoping this offer becomes available in the US, I plan to purchase a 6D as well early in the new year. Any thoughts on this as a possibility?

I have my doubts as to street value going down anytime soon. Rebates, often during the holiday season, may apply.


----------

